# Online dating acronyms



## Vaughan (Aug 18, 2021)

Not dtf dont sha

So the dtf part I figured out quickly via searching, but what does "dont sha" mean, the sha acronym?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Vaughan said:


> Not dtf dont sha
> 
> So the dtf part I figured out quickly via searching, but what does "dont sha" mean, the sha acronym?


Single Hispanic American.
Probably

I don't know what dont means.


----------



## Vaughan (Aug 18, 2021)

jonty30 said:


> I don't know what dont means.


I think it is just don't.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

I think it means you should skip that one and try to find a normal person...


----------



## Vaughan (Aug 18, 2021)

Galabar01 said:


> I think it means you should skip that one and try to find a normal person...


It did cross my mind that perhaps someone experienced enough on Tinder to speak in acronyms might be too experienced.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe it meant, dont share? It would go with not dtf, I think.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Galabar01 said:


> I think it means you should skip that one and try to find a normal person...


on the other hand....

_ DTF is an initialism standing for down to f**k, meaning that someone is willing to engage in a short-term sexual relationship._

so, depending on how her pictures look....might be good for a roll in the hay


----------



## Vaughan (Aug 18, 2021)

Tasorundo said:


> Maybe it meant, dont share? It would go with not dtf, I think.


Something like this I think.


----------



## Vaughan (Aug 18, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> on the other hand....
> 
> _ DTF is an initialism standing for down to f**k, meaning that someone is willing to engage in a short-term sexual relationship._
> 
> so, depending on how her pictures look....might be good for a roll in the hay


She said not dtf tho, and then followed with don't sha. 

Ok then, I'll just respond and ask. I'm a noob to this but didn't want ro seem clueless.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Vaughan said:


> She said not dtf tho, and then followed with don't sha.
> 
> Ok then, I'll just respond and ask. I'm a noob to this but didn't want ro seem clueless.


It sounds like not down to ... and don't share. Possibly meaning that she is not interested in being a side dish.

So she is maybe being upfront about wanting a relationship.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Maybe she meant "don't cha"?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Vaughan said:


> She said not dtf tho, and then followed with don't sha.
> 
> Ok then, I'll just respond and ask. I'm a noob to this but didn't want ro seem clueless.



Darn, you are right. 
I need a universal translator, like they had on star trek.

_Down in this context refers to willingness, as in “I’m down (to do something)” a use which originated in the 1950s. *Someone who is DTF,* therefore,* is willing to have sex,* or more vulgarly, f**k. Often, being DTF signifies someone is not necessarily interested in a long-term romantic relationship.
Green’s Dictionary of Slang suggests that DTF originated in the 2000s, and the slang website Urban Dictionary’s first definition comes from 2002. It’s possible that the rise of the initialism is linked to texting and internet slang, which contains many other shortened versions of pre-existing phrases._


So NOT DTF, is like being a Madonna.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Short Handed Assists maybe she’s a hockey fan?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> Short Handed Assists maybe she’s a hockey fan?


how about Super Hot A$$ ?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Galabar01 said:


> I think it means you should skip that one and try to find a normal person...


I’ve browsed dating sites a bit, and I find that most of them need to be skipped. I find very little normalcy there.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

This reminds me of that comedian who said her 80 year old mum liked learning to text. And she liked using acronyms. Turned out she was using WTF as "well that's fantastic!" I might be that 80 year old lady because I don't understand the dating abbreviations at ALL.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I always read “smh” as sex might help.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

I personally would not respond to someone with that type of negative/aggressive statement in their profile. It seems like they would be carrying a lot of baggage and also not have a great view of men (whether justified or not).


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Maybe she can’t spell 😂


----------



## Vaughan (Aug 18, 2021)

The point is moot, I asked wth does "dont sha" mean and now she is gone.
Too bad lol, I was genuinely curious.

I just assume everyone on Tinder is a mess, just like me .


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

You used "wth"? 

I would suggestion something like eharmony or match.com. You might consider something that is more formal, asks more indepth questions, and has an older and more sophisticated clientele.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Tinder and POF are the sewage of OLD. Try match or bumble.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

You ever get an answer?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Dtf=down to ****.
Dont cha = Lyrics from a pussycat dolls song “dont cha (don’t you) wish your girlfriend was hot, fun, raw a freak like me”
It’s not rocket science guys.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> Dtf=down to ****.
> Dont cha = Lyrics from a pussycat dolls song “dont cha (don’t you) wish your girlfriend was hot, fun, raw a freak like me”
> It’s not rocket science guys.


No, it's not. Rocket science is comparatively easier. Should I choose to dip my toe into the dating pool, I feel like OLD would not be a good fit - too many false profiles, pictures of junk, and grammar vegetarians. Unless there is an OLD site for introverts who run and read for fun, I'm out of luck.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Dtf=down to ****.
> Dont cha = Lyrics from a pussycat dolls song “dont cha (don’t you) wish your girlfriend was hot, fun, raw a freak like me”
> It’s not rocket science guys.


That was my thought as well, but it seems odd to say how much of a freak you are, right after saying you are not dtf.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

joannacroc said:


> No, it's not. Rocket science is comparatively easier. Should I choose to dip my toe into the dating pool, I feel like OLD would not be a good fit - too many false profiles, pictures of junk, and grammar vegetarians. Unless there is an OLD site for introverts who run and read for fun, I'm out of luck.


As long as you are gorgeous looking, have a great figure, lots of money and a few properties scattered around the world your hobbies won’t be a problem. 😜


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Tasorundo said:


> That was my thought as well, but it seems odd to say how much of a freak you are, right after saying you are not dtf.


People tend to tell on themselves. So whatever they say they are "done with" is what they've been dating and attracted to. I'm always amazed at how many people need to announce they are no longer dating abusers, addicts, unemployed, etc........


----------



## Vaughan (Aug 18, 2021)

Galabar01 said:


> You used "wth"?


Not literally, I was polite. Didn't matter.


----------

